# novem actum



## Brianda

Ave,

Ha pasado bastante desde que he hecho una traducción, y ahora cuando lo he intentado me quedado bloqueada en la primera frase del texto. 
¿Alguien podría ayudarme? La frase es ésta:
"Tum bellum cum Samnitibus per annos quadraginta novem actum sustulerunt."

No consigo llegar más allá de "Entonces la guerra contra los Samnitas..."

Gracias


----------



## miguel89

_per annos quadraginta novem_ = durante cuarenta y nueve años
_actum_ es un adverbio [ver mensaje #4]
_sustulerunt_ es el verbo principal, el sujeto no está expreso.

Espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## Brianda

Gracias, pero ¿puedes explicarme qué tipo de adverbio es _actum?
_En ninguno de los diccionarios que tengo a mano me aparece como tal.


----------



## miguel89

Tenés razón, sólo aparece un adverbio _actum_ en el diccionario de Whitaker. Creo que es mejor analizarla así:

tum bellum [actum per annos quadraginta novem]... Es decir: "la guerra que se prolongó durante cuarenta y nueve años"

_per annos quadraginta novem_ es un complemento circunstancial de _actum_.


----------



## Brianda

Muchas gracias miguel89, creo que ya podré seguir por mi cuenta, a ver si se me pasa el bloqueo.

De nuevo gracias.


----------



## Peano

Si no estoy confundido, _actum_ es el objecto directo, y _bellum_ el sujeto.

"Tum *bellum* cum Samnitibus, per annos quadraginta novem, *actum* sustulerunt." 
> "Entonces la guerra con los Samnitas elevó su acción durante 49 años."

Aquí lo difícil es el verbajo este, _sustollere_, que me parece bastante raro, y encima aquí tiene un sentido metafórico.


----------



## CapnPrep

Peano said:


> Si no estoy confundido, _actum_ es el objecto directo, y _bellum_ el sujeto. […]
> Aquí lo difícil es el verbajo este, _sustollere_, que me parece bastante raro, y encima aquí tiene un sentido metafórico.


_Sustulerunt_ también es el perfecto del verbo sencillo _tollere_, muy común, y _bellum_ (singular) no puede ser su sujeto.


----------



## Peano

Tienes razón CapnPrep, _bellum_ no puede ser el sujeto , me he despistao.
Lo que no conocía es que existe _tollo, sustuli, sublatum_, paralelamente a _fero, tuli, latum_. Estos verbos irregulares le dejan a uno KO.


----------



## Brianda

Sí, tenéis razón, gracias, siento haber tardado tanto en contestar. Cuando mi profesora vio que puse "bellum" como sujeto me echó una buena bronca, dado que el verbo estaba en plural. Menos mal que el resto del texto estaba medianamente bien...


----------

